# was zum schmunzeln



## Ute+Helmut (14. Mai 2008)

geht herr xyz zum wc,
sieht gerade aus, und liest:
suche den witz nicht an der wand,
du hälst ihn in der hand..............


----------



## Jürgen-V (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: was zum schmunzeln*

hi
der ist aber echt schon alt.
das heißt aber nicht das ich ihn der hand halte, gell.


----------



## fleur (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: was zum schmunzeln*

Hallo,

also der Witz hat schon so einen Bart, dass die Bartwickelmaschine im Keller schon im letzten Jahrtausend verschrottet wurde.

Wie wär's denn damit, das wird in der Schweiz gerade vor der EURO 2008 erzählt:

Auf dem Wiener Zentralfriedhof ist ein Hubschrauber abgestürzt.
Bis heute wurden bereits 2000 Tote geborgen.

Aber bittschön, nix für ungut, ich liebe die Ösis und auf dem Münchner Nordfriedhof ist neulich auch ein Hubschrauber abgestürzt  

Carin


----------



## koimen (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: was zum schmunzeln*

Ja wenn schon, dann einen Fussball-EM 2008 Witz.........

"Als Schwiizer bini ja i de erschte Reie..." 

Hopp Schwiiz....

Die Schweiz spielt bei der EM gegen Deutschland. Der deutsche Trainer und
seine Spieler unterhalten sich vor dem Match in der
Umkleidekabine: "Hört zu Jungs, ich weiß, die Schweizer sind schlecht.",
erklärt der Trainer. "Aber wir müssen gegen sie spielen, da ist nichts zu
machen..."

"Ich mache Euch einen Vorschlag", sagt Jens Lehmann, "ihr geht alle in eine
Bar und ich spiele allein gegen sie. Was meint ihr dazu?"

"Klingt vernünftig!", antworten der Teamchef und die anderen Spieler gehen
in eine Kneipe auf ein Bier und spielen Billard.

Nach gut einer Stunde erinnert sich Michael Ballack, dass ja das Spiel läuft
und schaltet den Fernseher an: Deutschland 1 (Lehmann 10. Min.) - Schweiz 0
zeigt die Anzeigetafel.

Zufrieden widmen sie sich wieder ihrem Billardspiel und dem Bier für eine
weitere Stunde, bevor sie sich das Endresultat betrachten. Die Anzeigetafel
zeigt: Deutschland 1 (Lehmann 10. Min.) - Schweiz 1 (Frei
89.Min.)

"********!" schreien alle Spieler und rennen entsetzt ins Stadion zurück, wo
sie Jens Lehmann in der Kabine sitzen sehen, das Gesicht in den Händen
vergraben.

"Was zum Teufel ist passiert, Jens?" schreit der Teamchef.

"Sorry Freunde", antwortet Lehmann, "aber dieser verdammte Schiedsrichter
hat mich in der 11. Minute vom Platz gestellt!"

.
.


----------

